# Need to fix a MK trolling motor



## MikeA57 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've got an old clamp on Minn Kota trolling motor that I need to get fixed. It runs but only at 2 speeds forward and 1 speed in reverse. Occasionally it will work in a 3rd speed forward (there's 5 forward and 3 reverse if I make out the rubbed off markings correctly.) but that's extremely hit or miss. I'll take it to a repair center if I have to but I'm thinking that it can't be that difficult to fix if I can get the parts and I've heard that MK is good about sending parts. It's 35 lb thrust motor by the way. Does anybody know if I'm looking to replace a multi-pole switch or brushes or what inside this thing?

Mike


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 18, 2009)

If you take the cover off the top, there is a switch that the handle connects to that controls all the speeds. That is how my Endura 30 is set up. You probably need to replace it.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree.Parts can be had through www.trollingmotorparts.com .


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys! I had forgotten I had posted this and it entered my mind again this morning. I thought, "I'll go out and see if anyone has posted a problem like I'm experiencing." Sure enough, someone had, ME!!! ](*,) 

Mike


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 3, 2009)

pull that cover off and check for corrosion on the wire terminals. if it will only work on 3 "sometimes" theres probably high resistance, a loose terminal, or broken wire strands in the insulation. if theres no corrosion hook it to your batt. and wiggle the wires untill you find the problem child.

check for burnt spots on the coil / brushes too


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 5, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> pull that cover off and check for corrosion on the wire terminals. if it will only work on 3 "sometimes" theres probably high resistance, a loose terminal, or broken wire strands in the insulation. if theres no corrosion hook it to your batt. and wiggle the wires untill you find the problem child.
> 
> check for burnt spots on the coil / brushes too



Got it!!! Will do and thanks!

Mike


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I finally dug into that trolling motor. It's a Minn Kota 65 but I don't know the letter after it (65a, 65m, etc.) According to the drawings online at trollingmotorparts.com, it appears to be a 65m. At least the handle looks like it and not a 65a.

What I found out is that for forward, speeds 1, 2, 4, & 5 work, but 4 seems to run faster than 5. For reverse, Only 3 runs. 1 tries to run but it just can't get going. It rotates maybe a 1/4 of a turn when switched to it.

One other question: what keeps the handle from sliding all the way off the inner shaft? I found the little button that makes it clickfrom stop to stop but the handle comes off the inner shaft and I know I'm gonna lose that little button if it happens out on the lake.

I think I'll start by replacing that switch as was suggested earlier.

Thanks for the help!!

Mike

EDIT: And wouldn't you know it! The switch that I need appears to be discontinued. I'll call them tomorrow and see what the deal is...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 16, 2009)

theres a little bb (detent) and a spring inside the handle shaft. carefull getting it out they like to fly away. i took mine apart but couldnt get it back together rite, and while trolling for bass what do you know, my handle shakes rite off to the bottom of the lake


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 16, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> theres a little bb (detent) and a spring inside the handle shaft. carefull getting it out they like to fly away. i took mine apart but couldnt get it back together rite, and while trolling for bass what do you know, my handle shakes rite off to the bottom of the lake



Ahhh, I didn't see a BB or a spring, only the button that sticks out the side. Where does the spring go? What does it do?

Mike


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 16, 2009)

they've probably new and improved them since mine was made (its pretty old) if so im sorry

one of my buddys had a plastic detent. he had to take the handle completely out and use a pick to push it up wile trying to slide the handle off the shaft


----------



## Brine (Jun 16, 2009)

Call Minkotta and speak to someone in service. They have been extremely helpful at diagnosing problems over the phone for me in the past.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 16, 2009)

In the head of the motor ( at the bottom, the arrow looking part) there is a recistive wire coil. It more than likely went bad. That is what happened to mine. You have to order a new bottom part and shaft because if you try to pry it off, you will bend the old shaft and have to order a new one anyway. After I replaced that it worked fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks BLK. Uggghhhh, I hope it's not that. It won't be worth it for me. I bought it from a friend of mine for $50 about 4-5 years ago. I'd just go spend $129 on a new one if it comes to that...

Brine - I'll try to call Minn Kota today. Thanks!

Mike


----------

